# 1st Track using the New Action Strikes by Native Instruments (When Action Strikes)



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Here is a track i put together to demo the new Action Strikes...

Im using a bit of the Ensembles and a little more of the Single hits Patches.
I'm Quite Impressed with the quality of these interments and how punchy they are in the mix.

Let me know if you have any questions and if you like it please leave a comment or something.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F120751966&secret_url=false[/flash]

Percussion and piano alone so u guys can have an idea of how it sounded naked.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F121679494&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice track! Well done! Are all drums from Action Strikes? What string library do you use?


----------



## MR F (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow congratz man! First class =o


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 18, 2013)

Matthijs van Wissen @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> Very nice track! Well done! Are all drums from Action Strikes? What string library do you use?



Hey Matthijs ,

Yes all percussion is from Action strikes.... As for strings i usually use Cinematic Strings for the Sustains, Legatos and i usually use Albion For Short Spicattos.


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 18, 2013)

MR F @ Mon Nov 18 said:


> Wow congratz man! First class =o



Thanks alot MR F


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is the percussion Of the same track Naked with just the piano So u guys can have an idea of whats happening. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F121679494&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Polarity (Nov 24, 2013)

beautiful track! 
remind me the epic themes by Steve Jablonksy for Transformers.

please, can you tell me what have you used for the brass parts?


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 24, 2013)

Overall I like the track a lot but I think it would improve a lot if the percussion ran 1/2 as fast. Seems very fast for this track. 
Maybe it's the fact that you mentioned Action strikes that made me listen more closely to it but the percussion could use some more variation. It seems like you've picked a loop and stuck with that - apart from the ending of course.


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 24, 2013)

Polarity @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> beautiful track!
> 
> please, can you tell me what have you used for the brass parts?



Hey.. I am mainly using CineBrass pro For the brass and using a lot of mangled Synth to beef up that lower end brass sustains


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 24, 2013)

R. Soul @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Overall I like the track a lot but I think it would improve a lot if the percussion ran 1/2 as fast. Seems very fast for this track.
> Maybe it's the fact that you mentioned Action strikes that made me listen more closely to it but the percussion could use some more variation. It seems like you've picked a loop and stuck with that - apart from the ending of course.



Hey thanks for listening... well i wanted to give it that 16th beat feel to showcase how clean it sounds at the faster stuff.. and just wanted to keep it constant really cause too much was happening with the music... but i see what ur saying .. i ll maybe make another track that would have more accents in the percussion ..

o-[][]-o


----------



## ProtectedRights (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys I gotta tell you, as a musician I am amazed by this track, it sounds very professional and cinematic. At the same time, as a normal listener, I am bored out of my mind, couldn't be worse. It's a YAET - yet another epic track. Sorry to mention it exactly in your thread, I was thinking this for a long time as the epic tracks were passing by one after another.

Gunther started a quite provocative thread about that a while ago, I think he was right, everybody should seek to add a little unique something to his tracks. 

I should also mention that I myself am no better.


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 24, 2013)

I tried googling what YAET means but no luck but i am sure its something horrible... lol anyways sorry that my music didn't do it for you ...i never claimed to revolutionize the Genre of Trailer or epic music .. this was just a simple track i put together so all of you guys here on the forum can have a listen to Action strikes ..

anyways thanks for listening


----------



## ProtectedRights (Nov 24, 2013)

Actually, thinking about it, it is not the music that is boring. It is the sheer mass that I am bombarded with in every action movie and in every producers forum. It seems like every home composer is doing this, much like dubstep. Dubstep is not bad but I just can't hear it anymore because I feel like a force-fed duck heading towards slaughtering day. Anyway, so I am glad you don't project it too much onto your music.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hah ha YAET obviously means Yet Another Epic Track! LOL
Bet that might catch on as a description!

The track sounds very nice BTW. Really nice man!!
Epic Trailer/Film music is a genre that many people are trying to make, but as with any genre only a few are really good at it, and even fewer make really amazing music with some originality. But that's no different to Heavy Metal, Country, Folk, Hip Hop, Trance whatever. 

No one seems to mind all the thousands of guitar players still trying to sound like Hendrix, Page, Beck, Clapton etc. People emulate the music they like. Lots of people like epic film music so want to make some. Don't see any problem with that myself.
Have to admit though it was good to hear no 'dubstep' noises chucked on top of it!


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 25, 2013)

guitarman1960 @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Hah ha YAET obviously means Yet Another Epic Track! LOL
> Bet that might catch on as a description!
> 
> The track sounds very nice BTW. Really nice man!!
> ...



Coudnt agree more... and to excel at anything u have a passion for u have to learn it first and then master it 2nd and then u can make it ur own and start adding your own thing... and thats where i am at.. i am still learning this genre.. been writing orchestra music less than a year now so i have got alot to learn and cover and i am ok with that..

lots to learn for me in regards to orchestrations, production, etc etc so b4 i try to be the next big thing in epic orchestral music or whatever the genre is called lol i m gonna make sure i know all the basics 1st ..

hopefully that makes any sense.

:D


----------



## guitarman1960 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah go for it!!!
I'm coming from being a guitar player for many years and only this year really got into more orchestral trailer type music.
As you say there is a lot to learn before you can stamp your own voice on something.
Some folks like to knock the 'epic' genre as all sounding the same, but the very best stuff is really amazing, you just have to search through all the average stuff to find it, like all other genres.
You could easily say Blues all sounds the same, but now and again someone comes along with their own take and you get a Stevie Ray Vaughn for example.
Epic music has loads of potential and is still a very young undeveloped genre and doesn't deserve the rough time some people like to give it.
I say Go for it!


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 25, 2013)

A YAET? Hahaha. Oh boy, the thing we come up with.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 25, 2013)

Ash Ebrahim @ Sun 24 Nov said:


> Polarity @ Sun Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful track!
> ...



Thankyou! it's just what I wished to hear for the answer. 

PS: I love epic tracks... don't care if many are bored with them now.


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 26, 2013)

Polarity @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Ash Ebrahim @ Sun 24 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > Polarity @ Sun Nov 24 said:
> ...



Ya cinebrass pro is one of the best purchase decisions i have ever made.... 

let me know if u need to know anything else


----------

